# Excel Devloper Position



## doggo (Oct 21, 2005)

I was wondering if it would be ok to post a Excel / VBA position on this forum.  Can someone confirm please?


----------



## Smitty (Oct 21, 2005)

I'd check with one of the Moderators/Admins or look at the Help Needed/Wanted section @ www.vbaexpress.com

HTH,

Smitty


----------



## litrelord (Oct 21, 2005)

or you could just send it to me first and give me first refusal   

Could do with a new job right at the moment depending on what it is.

(Just don't look at some of the posts I've made asking stupid questions)


----------



## Cbrine (Oct 21, 2005)

That's actually a good question?  Since we have such great expertise with Excel on this board, wouldn't it be nice to have an area to post available positions to?  I'm not actively looking for work, but if something nice came up, this would be a great forum for displaying your skills.  Maybe we can have a thread for employers looking for talent?  Just a thought.

Cal


----------



## NateO (Oct 21, 2005)

This seems fine to me; a high-level overview of requirements, like location, skill-sets. But perhaps not going quite as far as a detailed job posting... At this point, you now know who to contact and what the topic of discussion is.

I would prefer the specific details of that discussion to be taken outside of this forum, to a more private discussion. From there you can share detailed information as both parties see fit.


Regards,
Nathan
_Forum Admin_


----------



## Brian from Maui (Oct 21, 2005)

NateO said:
			
		

> Regards,
> Nathan
> _Forum Admin_



Nathan????


----------



## Von Pookie (Oct 21, 2005)

I usually just call him "Natey," myself


----------



## NateO (Oct 21, 2005)

Heh, yes indeed, Nathan P. are the givens. And no worries Pook, most women come up with a pet name or two for me. Plus, I suspect your Forum Admin powers might be more powerful than mine...   

Have a nice weekend, everyone.


----------



## whiteghost (Oct 23, 2005)

Actually  Ithink it is a good idea, but create another forum for it...call it jobsearch


----------



## NateO (Oct 23, 2005)

Hmmm, well, there are many things this site is not, and I can't be sure if this site is an employment service of some sort as well... I'm tempted to say it is not.

One of the problems with this, that I see, is that while I have hard time seeing the site making distinguishments on skill sets and people posting to such a forum, the forum would undoubtly be associated with the contents and activities occurring in such a forum.

The concern being there could be a quality control issue that in turn might inadvertantly reflect poorly on and detract from the site.


----------



## whiteghost (Oct 23, 2005)

Nate, surely thaqt is for the prospective employer to make that descion at the interview stage?


----------



## NateO (Oct 23, 2005)

The final hire decision is not my concern or business; I'm concerned with the site, with quality control at MrExcel and moderating the forums. I foresee an issue where people somehow come to the belief that the jobs and resumes are _MrExcel.com_ endorsed somehow...

I'm not in favor of this site, a technical Q&A group of forums, for the most part, having some sort of HR type of functionality; irrespective of who's responsible for what (I don’t like the idea of implied responsibility on the part of this site). In my estimation, I believe this going beyond the scope of this site.

And while I won't be creating a forum here as such, you might be pleased to note that I have passed your idea along to the other Administrators and Moderators here to consider. Perhaps they feel differently...

Here's what I prefer, set up a job description a site that's dedicated for this sort of thing, e.g.,

http://www.monster.com/
http://www.dice.com/

Pick one that services your geographical location, there has to be a lot of sites as such... And drop a quick-note here, something like:

_I have posted an Excel-related job opportunity in Tuscaloosa, Alabama, here: Insert link here_ 

Then, take it through that channel, a channel was designed for this sort of thing, outside of these forums.


----------



## Cbrine (Oct 24, 2005)

All good points Nate.  Thanks for passing it along.  I was thinking along the lines, that it might be a great way to repay all the volunteers that put time and effort into making MrExcel consulation web site such a great site for everyone.

Cal


----------



## NateO (Oct 24, 2005)

You're welcome, Cal.

My thoughts aren't intended to provide disincentive or punish anyone here, or anything along those lines.

It boils down to the fact that while this is a great resource, it is run, like almost anything, with limited funds and limited time. Also, you can, and probably should think of MrExcel as brand at this point. It doesn’t make a lot of sense to stretch your efforts too thin while attempting to provide a service that has some serious potential to deteriorate that brand.

I’m not sure such a forum would repay anyone here; I’ve seen this type of thing elsewhere and my impression is that it’s typically utilized by those who aren’t the major contributors or gurus, if you will. The opposite of what one might want to see…

Realistically, you need to want to be active here and that has to be repayment in itself; the site is what you make of it. Everything I do here is on a voluntary basis; taking part, learning, teaching, helping the board flow smoothly, where I can, is repayment enough for me. If something else comes from it, so be it, but to have an expectation as such, well, your expectations might be too high, i.e., you might be setting yourself up for failure.

Having said that, everyone’s thoughts and efforts here are appreciated. Enjoy the forums.


----------



## doggo (Oct 24, 2005)

Thanks for the advice.  I did not want to step on anyones toes or break the forum rules so I am glad for the clarification.

Completely understand your concerns about having job postings on the forum as it may detract from the main purpose.  

Personally, and the reason why I wanted to post my job here, is that I know there are some very good Excel developers that use these forums.  I am trying to find a replacement for myself and I need to find someone who has developed tools with Excel.  Not Access or VB or ASP but Excel.  I posted this position and out of 30 responses, only have 1 candidate with a hint of the level of expertise with Excel I need.

So, it just seemed the most direct approach to source someone with the right skillset.  

Nate - You suggested the following approach below so in the hope that this is OK, I will followed your example: 

I have posted an Excel-related job opportunity in San Francisco, California, here: http://www.craigslist.org/sfc/sof/105518574.html


----------



## Norie (Oct 24, 2005)

doggo


			
				you said:
			
		

> Please Note: Excel office jockey’s need not apply. The tools you will be enhancing require you to have excellent coding practices and development procedures that will not be gained by creating macros via the macro recorder.



What do you mean by this?

A lot of what I know/learned about using VBA has been through the macro recorder.

I know it doesn't generate perfect code, but if you have any sense then you should be able to adapt it.

By the way what's an 'Office Jockey', can't remember working in an office that had horses in it.


----------



## Greg Truby (Oct 25, 2005)

Norie said:
			
		

> By the way what's an 'Office Jockey'




```
Sub MeaningOfJockey()
    With [A1:I1]
        .FormulaArray = "=CHAR({103,105,100,100,121,32,117,112,33})"
        .ColumnWidth = 3
        .HorizontalAlignment = xlHAlignCenter
    End With
End Sub
```
:wink:


----------



## shades (Oct 25, 2005)

Good 'un, Greg. Makes this old cowboy feel at home!


----------

